# Need help finding similar music please.



## ersburg (May 7, 2013)

I'm a fan of a few Bear McCreary songs and need help finding similar. Those songs are
1. Passacaglia
2. The Shape Of Things To Come.
3. Allergo
4. A Promise To Return
5. Violence And Variations
Some of the songs are same tune just mixed. The thing I like about them is that there calm and not "over done".
I've heard all the classics and a couple of bachs songs are close. example [the sheep may safely graze]. Also im not just a tv and movie sountrack guy. And What type of classical should i search ei. romantic ext. Thanks


----------



## bigshot (Nov 22, 2011)

That's synth stuff emulating full orchestra. A lot of recordings of Bach are by smaller period bands. That isn't going to sound as lush as you might like. You would probably like Stokowski's transcriptions. Search youtube and see if that fits the bill.


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)




----------



## Feliz (Jan 21, 2016)

Ersburg, did you find anything else in the years since you posted this? I'm looking for similar sounds as well.



bigshot said:


> That's synth stuff emulating full orchestra.


As an aside, as far as I know, there isn't any synth in that track. From an interview with the composer:


Bear McCreary said:


> ...In 2004, I avoided using synthesized sounds in "BSG" as a direct reaction to these pitfalls. The heavy, dramatic tone of that series would have been undercut by synthetic sounds.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Feliz said:


> Ersburg, did you find anything else in the years since you posted this? I'm looking for similar sounds as well.
> 
> As an aside, as far as I know, there isn't any synth in that track. From an interview with the composer:


O.P is never being seen again


----------



## Feliz (Jan 21, 2016)

Pugg said:


> O.P is never being seen again


Ah, right. That's too bad. Well, anyone else have any more suggestions? 

I'm looking especially for sounds like The Shape of Things to Come and Violence and Variations. The Shape of Things to Come is my favorite piece of music. I think what I like about them is the steady, hypnotic style of layering and weaving between melodies.

Down by Thomas Bergersen and its layered melodies from 1:25-1:40 do the same thing for me, but then it peters out again.


----------

